# Quick Fender Question.



## GiantNigel (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi,

I live in NYC but figured I'd ask the experts (you!) when it comes to wet-weather riding and pacelines. For riding pacelines on a road bike (Giant TCR), which type of fender would offer better protection to riders _behind _ me (from spray)? The SKS RaceBlade/Planet Bike SpeedEZ race-bike fenders or a seatpost-mounted mountain-bike style, as pictured below?

Both will protect me from getting a stripe up my back, but I'm concerned with new teammates and don't want to be the "ugly wheel" in the group who kicks up all the nasty stuff at people when riding tight. Perhaps both will do fine, but I figured I'd be certain before purchasing.

Thanks a LOT,
Nige


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

GiantNigel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in NYC but figured I'd ask the experts (you!) when it comes to wet-weather riding and pacelines. For riding pacelines on a road bike (Giant TCR), which type of fender would offer better protection to riders _behind _ me (from spray)? The SKS RaceBlade/Planet Bike SpeedEZ race-bike fenders or a seatpost-mounted mountain-bike style, as pictured below?
> 
> ...


I'd go with the Race Blades but add an extension on the rearward part. Water is pulled up by the tire from the contact point and starts it's 90 degree "exit" immmediately. The sooner you can begin stopping the water, the better. My rear fender extension is only 2-3 inches from the road. 

Extensions can be made from water bottles, 1 gallon plastic milk cartons and also purchased. Secure with 2 tie-wraps.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

wasfast said:


> I'd go with the Race Blades but add an extension on the rearward part. Water is pulled up by the tire from the contact point and starts it's 90 degree "exit" immmediately. The sooner you can begin stopping the water, the better. My rear fender extension is only 2-3 inches from the road.
> 
> Extensions can be made from water bottles, 1 gallon plastic milk cartons and also purchased. Secure with 2 tie-wraps.


The post-mount will barely keep it off of you. Remember the water/crap does not come off at 90 degrees to the tire surface, but tangential. - TF


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I realized later that the 2-3" dimension was too small. The extension I have is about 5" long total, making the dimension from the road much bigger than 2-3". My apologies.

Yes, the water leaves tangentially, which is 90 degrees to the center at it's launch point.....agreed.


----------



## tomletsinger (Sep 15, 2004)

*functional fenders*

There are no fenders on the market that I know of that do what you want without modification. If you ride with whiners who are allergic to water, you have to add the extensions that another here mentioned, or mount full coverage fenders further back so that they end very close to the ground. The spay that hits following riders in the face comes off your tire very near the ground. If you want to keep your feet dry, do this on the front as well. Use a rear fender on the front and mount it so it ends just above the ground.
Tom


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

If you want to be certain you have to use full-length bolt-on fenders with flaps. SKS race blades might do a decent job if you use some huge flaps. The seatpost mount will keep most of the stripe off your back, but that's about it.


----------

